

Show HN: We made kind of a Yelp meets ProductHunt - gregmuender
http://blog.whttl.com/2015/01/26/product-pages-announcement/

======
gregmuender
We think their is a little bit of Kickstarter vibe in here, too. Users are
indicating what they want i.e. the location requests. Just like people back a
project on Kickstarter, users can essentially back on a product on Whttl by
requesting that they launch in their city.

